# Canola



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Interesting weed.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/canola_craze/


----------



## jrcrumiI (Jun 10, 2013)

Wish I knew how to insert a pic of miles of canola I seen last month in ND


----------

